

Anyone coming to Pixel Hack Day? - xisal
http://pixelhackday.com/
Anyone wants to come build some cool stuff?
======
clockwork_189
Yep I am, just hoping they accept web applications...mobile applications is
one of my lesser strengths

------
xisal
awesome see you there!

